# LOOK Shoes?



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone know anything about these? I think they look good...


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Rickyracer said:


> Anyone know anything about these? I think they look good...


Those are the AP 476 Carbon shoes, made by DMT. They were originally sold in 2002/2003.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Chas!
So, I guess should use DMT sizing chart...?


----------

